# Cuts for grinding



## FrankZ (Apr 22, 2010)

So I have used my meat grinder for the third time and I got to thinking.

What cuts would you prefer to grind for various things?  (I am mostly interested in hamburgers but hey, let's talk all manner of things).

I am less concerned about cost, good food isn't cheap but I don't think I would turn filet into hamburger either.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 22, 2010)

The cuts with the most beef flavor are the muscles that work the hardest.  They're also the toughest but that's not an issue if you're making  ground beef.  Consider brisket, chuck, flank, skirt.  

I see no point in grinding sirloin or tenderloin as they are better served as steaks.  Tenderloin probably is the cut with the mildest beef flavor.


----------



## BigAL (Apr 22, 2010)

I shall live vicariously thru you, Frank, until I get my wife a meat grinder and sausage stuffer.

How about a boston butt?  I've heard brisket makes good burgers.  Leg of lamb?  Chuck, top sirloin.  Break down a tenderloin and grind the "waste", unless your real good, silver skin just doesn't go well with anything.

I don't think we have ever had pork burgers, but I've heard they are great.  Make some chorizo.

When your done you can send it to me for inspection.

TAKE PIX!!!


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 22, 2010)

I went with chuck for today, I almost bought a flank though.  Wasn't sure if it would turn out to be ok.  Might try it next time if it looks as good as this one did.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeap, chuck is the best piece for burger.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Apr 22, 2010)

I can buy chuck and grind myself for $1.70 here. Hamburger costs $2 or more!! I love my chuck!!!

I have done ground pork burgers. They are delicious and pretty low in fat without being dry.

Old stewing hens make great ground chicken for burgers, meatloaf, meatballs and just loose taco/spagetti sauce meat.

Here is a tip from a grinding convert... On meats with less fat, I grind up some veggies to add some moisture. On those stew chickens I mentioned, I am usually buying the breast meat (its very large and tough) it is very low in fat so I will grind 20% veggies into the meat. Celery, carrots, bulb fennel, zuchini... they all work great. The celery and carrot add quite a bit of flavor too. This technique also works with pork. I have not tried it with beef yet.


----------



## danpeikes (Apr 22, 2010)

chuck is ussually the best due to the fat content.  Some people use a combo of sirloin and round


----------

